# Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]



## Superbird (May 23, 2015)

*Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

The Safari Zone's population has been decreasing, as of late. Serial killers are afoot, the pokémon have reasoned, and due to the nature of the deaths, humans are definitely not the culprits. No, the culprit is one of them. 

The Safari Zone, and the pokémon within it, must be saved, and so tomorrow, 11 powerful pokémon will rise up and try to determine who the killer is among them. But for now, the night has come, and the Safari Zone falls into a restless sleep.

*Realistic Pokémafia*​
A recap of some important rules:
~Everyone MUST use a move each night - you may not abstain from using a night action. If not sent in, night actions will be randomized. If not sent in two nights in a row, you will be modkilled.
~There will be no limit on abstains from lynching during the day.
~There will be no outside-of-thread communication, unless otherwise stated in your role PM.

And a review of the pokémon involved in this game:







*Night 0 will last 72 hours.*​
...reposted because the player list didn't show up, for whatever reason.


----------



## Superbird (May 26, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [Day 1]*

The night is very active, and everyone is rather fearful for what will happen when they wake up. But in the morning, as the council of pokémon convenes, they find that no one is missing. There has certainly been a struggle - perhaps several struggles, as there are clear electrical burns on the walls of one pokémon's den, and there's a large dent in another tree across the forest. But no one is dead, and that's the important thing. Now it was time to figure out why no one was dead, and how to keep it that way.

*There were no deaths last night.*

*Day 1 will last 48~72 hours.*​


----------



## JackPK (May 26, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

Well, several of the chosen Pokemon are Electric-type, several could conceivably have dens, several have the power to create a big dent, and several are associated with the forest, so I doubt flavor will be at all useful for now.

My first instinct, though, when seeing the word "den" in a Pokemon context is the Dragon's Den in Johto, so I wonder if one of more of our Electric-types stumbled onto one of the more obvious super-effective type matchups already. Could be good or bad depending on the factions of Dragonite and the Electric-types, of course. Or I could be reading way too much into "den."

Last, a question — from the signup thread, I assumed we'd get status-update PMs at the end of each night telling us our remaining health, but judging by the PM I got that doesn't seem to be the case. Was I just not hurt, or is nobody supposed to know their own health until they drop dead? (I haven't played one of these Realistic PokeMafias before...)


----------



## Superbird (May 26, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

Unless otherwise noted in your Status PMs, your status is unchanged.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 26, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

Didn't take a hit last night. Nothing else to report. Over.


----------



## Wargle (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

Also untouched. Seems to be a theme lately of no info in a game


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

I wasn't hit either. 

Now, the point of debate is whether the mafia was inactive or if there's a lucky healer out there.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

No hit taken here either. I used an investigative power, and found Dazel to be innocent.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

A mite early to be announcing investigative abilities.


----------



## JackPK (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*



Zero Moment said:


> A mite early to be announcing investigative abilities.


Probably, but on the other hand, this is a game where people likely won't have the firepower to kill in a single night, so as risky as it is, it's not _as_ risky as in normal Mafia.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

Considering there are multiple Mafia members, there's a pretty likely ability they can gang up on one.


----------



## .... (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

No hit taken either. I'm sure that someone has to have a healing power out of all of us, so I wouldn't rule out a lucky healer.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

I'm also assuming there are multiple people with investigative powers, as that was usually the case in previous Realistic Pokemafia games.


----------



## Keldeo (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

I wasn't hit either, so it's safe to say there was probably a lucky healer or something in that vein; the mafia probably sent in their actions, since the night was 72 hours, everyone in the game has been online since it started, and they don't really have anything to gain by being inactive. Other than that, I don't have any information.


----------



## Autumn (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

No hits or information here. :/


----------



## kyeugh (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

Right, nothing to report here either, unfortunately.  I feel like a lucky healer is unlikely, though.


----------



## Wargle (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

Since no one was hit, and this is Pokemafia, I'm gonna make some speculations that may or may not be accurate. Maybe the Mafia have/used a status move like Swords Dance that can boost their attack to a kill? Maybe its a charge move that takes a turn before it can kill a la Solarbeam? Just throwing out ideas


----------



## Herbe (May 28, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

No damage taken and no information gained. :(

Maybe they used a two turn move / stat boosting type move like wargle said, or maybe a lucky healer/jailer, or roleblocker (that maybe is blocking again tonight to test if they got le mafia, which is why they wouldn't post) or hopeandjoy was ganged up on (not with a OHKO move if they even exist in this game [hopefully not...]) (idk she's the only one that hasn't posted)

ugg I dun like no informations and nothing to go on >:[

anyway... no death is a plus I guess? bright side

I guess I'll go ahead and start up the *abstain* train, unless anybody else has anything interesting to say?


----------



## Wargle (May 28, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

Hmm, which moves would be healers? Not protect, that's self... sub is self... Maybe Sky Drop is jailkeeper?


----------



## Superbird (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

There was some tense discussion, but it was mostly quiet, and it was clear that a few of them had things to hide. Unfortunate, too - perhaps if everyone had been more forthcoming with information, some of the night's mysteries might have been solved. But as it was, no one accused anyone else - they just made assumptions of questionable validity about the situation in which they were embroiled, and no one bothered to fight those. 

And so the night came, and no one was lynched.

*Night 1 will last 48~72 hours.*​


----------



## Superbird (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

The next morning, not everyone was there, unfortunately.

Everyone was awoken by an intense and sudden fire, and the high-pitched screams of *Mawile*. And though everyone immediately came to the rescue, and Dragonite tried to blow the fire away while Miltank tried to throw sand on it, it was far too late. The Ditto was splattered along the walls of the den it had been occupying, crackling with electricity and releasing a terrible burned odor. Whatever it was that had knocked out this pokémon, it was definitely pretty powerful. The remaining pokémon looked warily at each other. Would their comrade's death be enough to make them share today the information they all were hiding?

Only time would tell.

*Mawile* is dead. He was *Ditto*, and he was *INNOCENT*.

*The day will last 48~72 hours.*​


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

Fire _and_ lightning? Looks like the mafia can and will gang up on the target they choose.


----------



## JackPK (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

May as well be time to come forward with some more information, since people have started dying. One of my powers is to scan two people and find out what Pokemon they were.

My results were:
N0: Keldeo is Dragonite, Mawile is(was) Ditto
N1: VM is Shedinja, Dazel is Raichu

Given that Mawile was partly killed by "an intense and sudden fire", that sounds like something along the lines of Flamethrower or Fire Blast was at least partly involved. Blissey, Dragonite, and Slaking are the only three Pokemon in our game that can learn any damaging Fire-type move except Fire Punch (which Ampharos and Miltank can also learn).

Since Dragonite is the only one of those likely candidates whose identity we know, I think that's where we should start. Keldeo, anything to say?

(The electricity also would implicate Ampharos, Rotom and/or Raichu, but since we don't know the identities of the former two and Raichu/Dazel has been cleared by an alleged inspector, I think we don't have to pursue that route until we reach a dead end or have reason to doubt VM's veracity. Speaking of which, VM, any more results?)


----------



## JackPK (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

Oh, and I forgot to mention this, but my health is down a little. I cautiously expect to be able to survive another night, but it may get dicey if I get double-teamed like Mawile appears to have been.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

I didn't inspect anyone last night. I used Grudge, which would disable the attacking moves of anyone who tried to attack me last night if I was killed. I figured I would be a likely target since I was the only one to claim inspecting powers.

Speaking of which, I _really_ wish you didn't out me as Shedinja...


----------



## JackPK (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

Whoops. I didn't even think about that. Sorry.


----------



## Keldeo (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

I am indeed Dragonite, and my moves are Fly, Roost, Outrage, and Dragon Tail. I've been wary of using the second two because of their effects (Outrage targets randomly and Dragon Tail is a redirector) and I haven't been taking hits so Roost was useless. Fly lets me figure out what species another Pokemon is - n0, I inspected Mawile and found that he was Shedinja (so he must have transformed into VM; whatever the electricity attack was, since he was described as having a den here and the Pokemon hit with electricity on n0 had a den too, wouldn't have done anything because of Wonder Guard, which could explain the lack of damage on everyone). n1, I inspected VM and found he was also Shedinja. Given that he found that Mawile was Ditto n0 while I found that Mawile was Shedinja using the same type of power, I'm inclined to be suspicious of Jack, but it seems you're telling the truth about having some sort of scanning power (which doesn't rule out the possibility that you're mafia, of course) and I'd like to see what you have to say for yourself before I act.


----------



## JackPK (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

Maybe I'm jumping to conclusions and not thinking all the way through (I am prone to that), but I am actually still pretty inclined to be suspicious of you for the following reasons.

I can scan two people while you claim to only be able to scan one, although this may be explained by the fact that your scanning move is Fly and mine is Flash
All of the people you claim to have scanned are people whose identities are already publicly known (Mawile because of the death, VM because he admitted it after I outed him), whereas I have outed VM who has corroborated me, as well as Dazel who I invite to confirm/deny himself as Raichu
The different results on Mawile sound suspicious and the only ways I can think to explain it other than you lying are base speed (which would not hold, since both my 'mon and Dragonite are faster than Ditto) or that Fly, being a two-turn move, is delayed somehow and got its results after Mawile transformed whereas I got mine before
I'm still not suspicious enough to start a lynch vote because inforoles are too useful to risk lynching in a situation like this where it's plausible that we just have multiple inforoles that don't quite work the same way (since too many inforoles has consistently been pointed out as a pro-town-biased flaw in previous Realistic Pokemafias), but let's see what others have to say.

I would prefer not to admit my Pokemon for obvious reasons, but my powers are 1) one I can best describe as sort of jailkeeper-ish — I protect my target, but everything aimed at them hits me instead; 2) the aforementioned Flash, which scans 2 people to discover their Pokemon; 3) a power that redirects my target's night action toward me; and 4) a damaging move.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

I think the term you're looking for for the move role is Bodyguard.


----------



## Wargle (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

Nothing happened to me other than my item was taken. It wasn't very good though. It was a Ring Target


----------



## Superbird (Jun 4, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

Early in the day, there was some discussion, but again the pokémon refused to go any further, instead choosing to rest on their assumptions rather than try to really figure much out. And so the rest of the day passed in silence; and by the time night fell, everyone simply departed for their homes, with a suspicious apathy.

Who would the Pokémafia kill tonight?

*No one was lynched.

The Night will last 48~72 hours.*​


----------



## Superbird (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

No one, it turned out. They didn't kill anybody. Sure, *hopeandjoy* was dead, but it seemed to be from natural means. When they found the Blissey's body, it seemed like she had used all of her energy to focus on someone else. There were huge footprints near the body, as if someone had come afterwards to survey the damage, but not a single sign of harm was present. 

But that didn't change the fact that another one of them was dead. Progress had to be made somehow. And so the day began.

*hopeandjoy* is dead. She was *Blissey*, and she was *INNOCENT*.

*The day will last at least 48~72 hours.*​


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

Sounds like she used Healing Wish. I hope it's a delayed revive or something, since it probably wasn't worth it for a one-time heal.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*



Zero Moment said:


> Sounds like she used Healing Wish. I hope it's a delayed revive or something, since it probably wasn't worth it for a one-time heal.


I was about to wonder how the hell that could have happened, but this makes more sense than anything else I can think of.


----------



## JackPK (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

I used my bodyguard power to protect Superbird since I figured he was a likely target and his inspection power is more important than my flavor-scanning power. But I didn't get hit with any damaging moves, presumably, since my HP hasn't lowered.


----------



## JackPK (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

Sorry, not Superbird. VM. I'm tired and I'm typing this on mobile on the bus back to my hotel from the Disney World park. I'm really tired, sorry.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

I used Grudge again, being almost sure I would be dead by now.


----------



## Wargle (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

Someone either targetted hope after she died or was a Coroner or Grave digger role. Unless that part of the flavor is irrelevant


----------



## Superbird (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Realistic Pokémafia IV [game]*

Once again, there were a few words of discussion near the beginning of the day, but past that, no one spoke until sunset.

*No one was lynched.

The night will last at least 72 hours.*​


----------

